# Passt der RAM zu meinem Mainboard?



## sozialesAbseits (20. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich. Ich besitze ein Mainboard, das den DDR-RAM mit 266 MHz takten kann. 512 MB (DDR266) sind in einem Slot bereits eingebaut.
Kann ich jetzt ohne Probleme einen DDR400-Riegel mit dem alten zusammen betreiben? Würden die 400MHz dann automatisch auf 266 MHz heruntergedrosselt?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. April 2005)

Jop, sollte gehen.


----------



## Trivalik (20. April 2005)

Ich habe einen Aldi 8080 XL (hieß glaube so),von November 2003, da sind nun 2x
Siemens SDU03264B4B31MT-50 drin 
und hier eigenschaften davon
Informationsliste Wert
Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften 
Modulname Siemens SDU03264B4B31MT-50
Seriennummer 1000012Dh 
Herstellungsdatum Woche 30 / 2003
Modulgröße 256 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
Modulart Unbuffered
Speicherart DDR SDRAM
Speichergeschwindigkeit PC3200 (200 MHz)
Modulbreite 64 bit
Modulspannung SSTL 2.5
Fehlerkorrekturmethode Keine
Auffrischungsrate Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh
Maximale CAS Wartezeit 3.0 (5.0 ns @ 200 MHz)
2te Maximale CAS Wartezeit 2.5 (6.0 ns @ 166 MHz)

Speichermodulbesonderheiten 
Early RAS# Precharge Unterstützt
Auto-Precharge Nicht unterstützt
Precharge All Nicht unterstützt
Write1/Read Burst Nicht unterstützt
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Nicht unterstützt
Registered Address/Control Inputs Nicht unterstützt
On-Card PLL (Clock) Nicht unterstützt
Buffered DQMB Inputs Nicht unterstützt
Registered DQMB Inputs Nicht unterstützt
Differential Clock Input Unterstützt
Redundant Row Address Nicht unterstützt

Speichermodulhersteller 
Firmenname Siemens AG
Produktinformation http://www.memory-modules.com/englisch/Standardmodule.htm

Kann ich da nun ein 1024MB Modul hinzustecken? mit PC-3200 und 400

Und außerdem bei Ebay gibt es DDRAM 184 Polig und DDRAM-SODIMM 200 Polig, welche kann ich da nehmen, bzw wo ist da der unterschied? Motherboard ist
Informationsliste Wert
Motherboard Eigenschaften 
Motherboard ID 09/29/2003-Springdale-G-6A79AM4DC-00
Motherboard Name MSI MS-7012 (Medion OEM)

Front Side Bus Eigenschaften 
Bustyp Intel NetBurst
Busbreite 64 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt 200 MHz (QDR)
Effektiver Takt 800 MHz
Bandbreite 6400 MB/s

Speicherbus-Eigenschaften 
Bustyp Dual DDR SDRAM
Busbreite 64 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt 200 MHz (DDR)
Effektiver Takt 400 MHz
Bandbreite 6400 MB/s

Chipsatzbus-Eigenschaften 
Bustyp Intel Hub Interface
Busbreite 8 Bit
Tatsächlicher Takt 67 MHz (QDR)
Effektiver Takt 267 MHz
Bandbreite 267 MB/s

Motherboard Technische Information 
CPU Sockel/Steckplätze 1
Erweiterungssteckplätze 3 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Steckplätze 4 DIMM
Integrierte Geräte Audio, LAN
Bauform (Form Factor) Micro ATX
Motherboard Chipsatz i865PE

Motherboardhersteller 
Firmenname Micro-Star International
Produktinformation http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_list.php
BIOS Download http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/bios/bos/spt_bos_list.php


----------

